# *.htm Datei, welche ext. PHP Datei einbindet und interpretiert



## StifflersMom (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

bin hier ziemlich am verzweifeln, habe folgendes Problem:
Ausgangssituationie HP wurde mit Frontpage erstellt, und die Nav mit sog. "gemeinsamen Randbereichen" realisiert. Die Nav hat zwei Hierarchiestufen (Hauptrubriken, rechts drunter die zugehörigen Unterubriken). Möchte man nun eine Hauptrubrik bzw. Unterrubriken neu einfügen, so muss man diese auf alle bestehenden Seiten einfügen. Als Lösung habe ich PHP gewählt (Textdatei, welche die Links und deren Bezeichnung enthält, diese wird in ein array eingelesen und mittels einer HTML Tabelle ausgegeben), da Frames leider nicht in Frage kommen. Eine weitere Anforderung ist allerdings auch, daß die Seiten mit MS Frontpage anzeigbar und editierbar sein sollen. Und damit habe ich schon das erste Problem: Frontpage kennt keine PHP Dateien, öffnet sie nur extern in Notepad.
Meine Frage ist deshalb, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, die PHP Skripte über HTML aufzurufen und sie zu verarbeiten, sodaß ich die aufrufende Datei als HTML speichern kann und sie somit in Frontpage bearbeitbar bleibt ?

Für Eure Hilfe 1000-Dank im Voraus


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

du kannst php-scripte in HTML einbinden und ggf auch aufrufen - allerdings muss im allgemeinen die Endung *.php lauten, damit sie vom Server richtig verarbeitet wird...

Es soll allerdings mit htaccess möglich sein, den Server anzuweisen, auch HTML "richtig" zu verarbeiten - hab es selbst aber noch nie probiert. Ich zitiere mal DrWeb.de 


> Nach Updates oder einer Umkonfiguration des Servers kann es sein, dass php-Befehle in bestimmten .html-Dateien, die vor kurzer Zeit noch funktionierten, plötzlich nutzlos geworden sind.
> 
> Mit der unten beschriebenen Anweisung verhindert man böse Überraschungen, denn mit der Hilfe der Datei .htaccess läst sich PHP-Code auf dem Apache Webserver auch in normale HTML-Dateien schreiben. Mit der Anweisung wird definiert, dass auch die Dateien mit der Endung .html vom PHP-Parser interpretiert werden sollen.
> 
> ...




ciao

//edit: Link -> PHP in FrontPage


----------



## Bandit_profi (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
Bitte lasst doch die doppel Posts. Wenn dein Problem nicht im PHP Forum gelöst werden kann dann lass es halt hier her verschieben, aber post es bitte nicht doppelt!

Bandit


----------



## StifflersMom (18. Juni 2003)

Hi,

sorry wegen Doppelposten ...Kommt nicht wieder vor ...
Erstmal vielen, vielen Dank für den Tip, aber leider hat sich die Anforderung dahingehend geändert, daß ich das Problem nun mit Frontpage (*iieh*) und sog. gesonderten Randbereichen lösen soll...
Von daher werde ich eine neue Frage posten müssen ... :-((

Trotz allem vielen, vielen Dank...Den Tipp werd ich für meine eigene Site mal nutzen, war also nicht umsonst )


----------

